# probleme mit netzwerkverbindung

## atrww

ich kann nur im netzwerk rechner anpingen 

sobald ich einen server im internet anpinge bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung

ping www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

die verbindung zum internet läuft über einen switch und dann über einen router

im netzwerk wird die ip von einem dhcp server vergebenLast edited by atrww on Tue Jul 23, 2002 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scandium

versuch mal in

/etc/resolv.conf

den richtigen NameServer einzutragen, wenn das nicht geht weiß ich auch nicht weiter...Aber normalerweise kann man abgesehem vom Gateway alles vom DHCP Server (also IP + DNS) vergeben lassen...das hört sich nur sehr nach DNS Fehler an...

Versuch mal eine IP zu pingen z.b. 64.57.168.198 (IP von gentoo.org), wenn das auch nicht geht hast du ein anderes Problem, wenn das geht ist es ein DNS Problem

----------

## atrww

ping 64.57.168.19

ping: sent 64 octets to 64.57.168.198, ret=-1

sendto: network is unreachable

....

100% packet loss

----------

## Larde

Wie ist die Ausgabe von "route -n"?

----------

## Scandium

da es unreachable ist liegt 100pro kein DNS Fehler vor...

Hast du auch als Gateway die richtige IP angegeben ?

----------

## atrww

was soll ich in  /etc/resolv.conf schreiben?

der router hat die ip 127.168.0.1 der router vergibt die ip adresse dns bekomm ich vom provider

gibt es eine möglichkeit so wie bei windows einzustellen das der pc ip dns ,... automatisch bekommt?

----------

## Larde

Der Router soll die IP 127.168.0.1 habe? Das kann ich ja kaum glauben.  :Smile: 

Gibtst Du uns mal die Ausgaben von "route -n" und "ifconfig"?

----------

## atrww

route -n

kernel ip routing table

destination gateway genmask flags metric raf use iface

ipconfig

bash: ipconfig: command not found

----------

## Larde

 *atrww wrote:*   

> route -n
> 
> kernel ip routing table
> 
> destination gateway genmask flags metric raf use iface
> ...

 

? Keine routen? Nada? Wie kannst Du dann ins LAN pingen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipconfig
> 
> bash: ipconfig: command not found

 

Stimmt, wir sind ja auch nicht in Windows. ifconfig...

Anyway, Deinem Setup fehlt so oder so etwas...

*grübel* Beim Hochfahren des eth0 sollten doch in jedem Fall Routen gesetzt werden?

DHCP Spezies übernehmen, bitte...  :Smile: 

----------

## atrww

zum ping

ich kann im netzwerk pc´s pingen

bei 3 pc´s versucht bei allen hats funktioniert und router gehts auch

----------

## batnator

kurz und knapp:

/etc/resolv.conf

```
search lokalerdomainname

nameserver ipdesnameservers
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="DEINEIPADDRESSE broadcast DEINEBROADCASTADDR  netmask DEINENETMASKE"

gateway="eth0/DEINEGATEWAYIP"

```

Nach einem Neustart (oder restart des netzwerks) solltest eine ähnliche Ausgabe bei netstat -rn erhalten

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags   MSS Fenster irtt Iface

192.168.250.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U        40 0          0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.250.30  0.0.0.0         UG       40 0          0 eth0

```

----------

## atrww

ich glaub der fehler liegt bei der netzwerkkarte

beim booten:

loading 3c59x

faild to load 3c59x

woran liegt das?

ich hab in der datei /etc/modules.autoload

3c59x aktiviert damit meine netzwerkkarte geladen wird

----------

## Scandium

hast du im kernel das den treiber als modul kompiliert ? evtl. vergessen ? dumme frage aber könnt ja sein  :Smile: 

----------

## atrww

beim booten mit der cd (installation) wird nach der tastatur sprache gefragt und dann wird die nw karte erkannt 

reicht das nicht?

----------

## Scandium

nein

du musst sie wie im tutorial mit ifconfig hoch bringen gateway zuweisen etc....

wie das geht steht im tutorial bzw. der post von batnator ist schon recht komplett für DHCP

----------

## atrww

in welchem tutorial steht das?

auf http://www.gentoo.org/index-docs.html gibts ja einige

----------

## Scandium

im installations doc..da steht wie du nach dem booten das netzwerk einrichtest...und genau so musst du es sonst auch machen

----------

## atrww

ok

ich soll die kernel module laden?

im verzeichniss /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/* ist /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.o

ich finde da aber keine netzwerkkartenmodule

----------

## Scandium

try logging in as root and do the following:

modprobe 3c59x

dhcpcd $IFACE

ifconfig $IFACE netmask $NMASK

route add -net default gw $GTWAY netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

replace $IFACE with your ethernet device (e.g. eth0), replace netmask with your netmask (most likely 255.255.255.0), and gateway with your gateway (the internal IP of the box with the modem).

And with my previous post I _didn't_ want you to load the kernel module, I asked wether you are sure you compiled 3c59x into the kernel as a module

-----

Edit: Euhm lol warum hab ich englisch geschrieben sorry  :Wink: Last edited by Scandium on Wed Jul 24, 2002 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## atrww

modprobe 3c59x

modprobe: can´t locate module 3c59x

dhcpcd eth0

ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0

siocsifnetmask: no such device

route add -net default gw 127.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

----------

## Netjet

Mag ja ne dumme Frage sein, aber hast Du den Kernel richtig kompiliert? Also auch Deine Netzwerkkarte ausgewählt? (Bei make menuconfig - du weisst schon). Also Du hast eindeutig kein Modul für deine Karte. Also nochmal neukompilieren und Deine Netzwerkkarte als Modul auswählen, dann sollte er es auch richtig bauen und ein modprobe blabla funktioniert.

PS: und der Router hat eine 127er ip????? Das ist ein Hardwarerouter??? Bist Du da sicher?

----------

## DocSilly

 *atrww wrote:*   

> der router hat die ip 127.168.0.1 der router vergibt die ip adresse dns bekomm ich vom provider

 

Absoluter murks ist dass, 127er Netz ist nur fuer Testzwecke oder als 127.0.0.1 local loop

Die einzig passende IP fuer private Netze die bei deinem Router in Frage kommt ist die 192.168.0.1 !

Also check lieber mal die Router settings (oder haste dich vertippt?)

----------

## atrww

 *Quote:*   

> (Bei make menuconfig - du weisst schon)

 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

dort dann auf networking options > dort hab ich 

packet socket, unix domain sockets tcp/ip networking, ip multicasting, aktiviert

dann zu network devices support > dort hab ich network device support, aktiviert 

bei ethernet (10 or 100 mbit )hab ich  ethernet (10 or 100 mbit) 3com cards >  3c590/3c900 seriers...,  aktiviert

dann speicher ich meine kernel config. 

dann make dep

-> reboot

beim booten kommt wieder 

loading 3c59x

faild to load 3c59x

----------

## Scandium

also, aktivieren ist nicht gleich aktivieren ...

entweder kannst du den treiber fest mit einbauen dann ist ein * da oder du bindest ihn als Modul ein dann ist da ein M (mach mal das mit dem modul).

Und dann speicher die config.

und jetzt...

du musst

```
make dep && make clean && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
```

machen und nicht einfach make dep !

Dann musst du deine boot partition mounten falls du eine eigene boot partition hast und

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

machen und DANN rebooten...

----------

## pr0gm4

atrww:

ping auf die anderen rechner im netz geht bei dir nicht auch nicht oder ?

weil 127.x.x.x ist loopback ...

geb den rechnern mal eine gescheite ip z.b.

192.168.0.1 (router)

192.168.0.2 (deiner)

192.168.0.x (andere)

und dann das was scadium gesagt hat und in die /etc/modules.autoload das richtige module eintragen.

mfg

pr0gm4

----------

## atrww

ok ich hab alles so gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast

=>

loading 3c59x 

faild to load 3c59x

 :Sad: 

----------

## Scandium

bist du sicher dass auch der neue kernel gebootet wird ?

gib mal

uname -a

ein und schau beim Datum ob es wirklich das Datum ist wo du den kernel kompiliert hast...

Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter wenn

modprobe xxxx

nicht funktioniert, das kann an so vielem liegen

----------

## atrww

und was soll ich machen wenn mir angezeigt wird (uname -a), dass der kernel von montag ist?? also nicht aktuell

----------

## Scandium

dann hast du beim kompilieren was falsch gemacht...hast du auch vorher die boot partition gemountet bevor du das bzImage rüber kopiert hast ? (wird in gentoo standardmäßig nach dem booten umounted..)

----------

